# XM Ready to Deliver PGA Tour Coverage



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said the PGA Tour Network will debut June 9 on the service with live coverage of the Booz Allen Classic at Congressional Country Club in Bethesda, Md. The upcoming tournament also marks the first time PGA Tour galleries can rent or purchase portable XM radios so they can hear live, comprehensive coverage of the action throughout the course.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

